# Useful tips for raising a Vizsla in the suburbs with kids!



## Janu (Jun 20, 2018)

Hey everyone,
After much research on breeds, my husband and I have contacted a breeder and have our initial phone "interview" soon.
I have previously owned a sheepdog and have had many dogs in the family (german sheps, dachsunds, etc.). My husband had his mind set on the Vizsla from first glance. I did my due diligence in researching the breed first though because I knew it was a sporting breed. We can definitely give it the love, structure, and active life it requires. My only concern is the LEVEL of hyperness/energy that some ppl have noted. We plan on having kids in the near future and want to get the pup settled into our lifestyle first but are so confused by the amount of posts of overwhelmed owners! It makes me a tad nervous!
We have a huge off leash park closeby and nice trails but once kids come, there may be days when the pup has to adjust (although it would still get off leash runs and runs around the block and plenty of love love love). Any tips for juggling life in suburbia with young kids and a Vizsla? I would also love tips on how to keep your Vizsla quietly content while you are away from home on the weekdays (for us it would only be 3-4 hours per day).It's obviously doable but out of respect for the breed, I would love to hear firsthand tips. Thanks!


----------



## vdogdad (Apr 15, 2013)

I believe you can be successful raising a V in "suburbia"...although it is probably easier for those lucky enough to have wide open spaces to let these red athletes run free. I would hope that you either have, or plan to have a fenced yard to allow off lead exercise at least a few times a day. Without the opportunity to "blow off" the amazing energy, you most likely will have an unhappy and possibly destructive Vizsla. Please avoid dog parks early on, as the risk of contracting multiple illnesses/infections is quite high, particularly for pups.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome! Raising a V in suburbia with kids is definitely doable, and you seem to have a good grasp on how much exercise they'll need. I would like to say that (most) V's are great with kids, just not when they're puppies, and V's are puppies until about the age of 2. Are you comfortable waiting a couple years until your Vizsla grows up before you have children? I wouldn't suggest doing both at once. An well intended but excited Vizsla can easily knock over a toddler. I personally didn't 100% trust my Vizsla around our nieces until she was a couple years old. By that time she had calmed down enough and was well trained enough to know not to jump up/run into the kids. 

Leaving the V alone for 3-4 hours at a time won't be an issue at all, just make sure they're exercised prior to you leaving and expect to have to pay a little extra attention to them when you get home.

I've found that while they do need physical exercise, what is even more important (for our V anyway) is that she gets a LOT of attention and mental stimulation. Hope this helps!


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

I agree with lilyloo. Along with exercise, they CRAVE closeness and attention. Mine is over a year old and will literally jump off the couch if I do as much as SIT UP to then attempt to get up...he will run into the bathroom anticipating that I am going to pee. While it's cute as a puppy, it can get annoying for some people, so make sure you are all on board with the amount of neediness. This of course depends on the dog too, not all are needy to that extent but I'd def expect it.

We live in an apartment with an open area in the back and we make it work. It's a little harder so if you have a chance to get a fenced backyard, do that for sure. Otherwise hiking, dog parks, open fields, beach etc. Training is also a great way to help tire them out.

If you're only away for a few hours a day, crating could be good until you can trust him alone at home. Bully sticks, Kongs, any tough treats and chew toys are great to occupy them. Be ready for a LOT of chewing and lot of destroyed toys.


----------



## Janu (Jun 20, 2018)

Thanks for the info! That's really helpful. Yes, it definitely seems that off leash runs to get their unique spurts of energy out and lots of attention will keep them peaceful at home. I was concerned about their adaptability to change such as having kids around or being away from the house a few hours. That would mean slightly less attention and I wouldnt want any destruction to the house (other than the expected puppy phase of small moments of destruction). I remember years ago with my sheepdog, she could be left alone for a few hours and would not touch a thing in the house...she would know that us being away was her time to take a nap. I think we got lucky and considering the Vizsla is a very different breed, not so sure if that is something you see often with them unless crated/heavily trained. Ive read some ppl talk about a Vizsla being bored for just a day and eating a hole into their couch or walls! I guess we have a lot to think about in terms of the best timing to get a V and techniques to keep them busy within our own lifestyle. Balancing work schedules, a growing family, and Vizsla zoomies is an interesting combo!


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

Janu said:


> Thanks for the info! That's really helpful. Yes, it definitely seems that off leash runs to get their unique spurts of energy out and lots of attention will keep them peaceful at home. I was concerned about their adaptability to change such as having kids around or being away from the house a few hours. That would mean slightly less attention and I wouldnt want any destruction to the house (other than the expected puppy phase of small moments of destruction). I remember years ago with my sheepdog, she could be left alone for a few hours and would not touch a thing in the house...she would know that us being away was her time to take a nap. I think we got lucky and considering the Vizsla is a very different breed, not so sure if that is something you see often with them unless crated/heavily trained. Ive read some ppl talk about a Vizsla being bored for just a day and eating a hole into their couch or walls! I guess we have a lot to think about in terms of the best timing to get a V and techniques to keep them busy within our own lifestyle. Balancing work schedules, a growing family, and Vizsla zoomies is an interesting combo!


yeaaaah...we have a camera set up since he was a pup to see how he is when left alone. Let's just say...we've had to remodel some things lol. If they get bored, they can definitely destroy when left alone. That's why crating is great but if you're gone longer than a few hours then maybe getting a play pen would be good too. We block off part of the living room for him (hes about 17mo old) and he has this old single couch that he can destroy as much as he wants if he decides to. He's gotten better over time but I still don't trust him with the entire place.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We have actually gotten pretty lucky that we can leave our Vizsla uncrated and free to roam the house for many hours. She doesn't touch a thing and never has chewed on anything. She was not a big chewer as a puppy either, and not once did she chew up shoes or anything else, so I think it's just her personality. We did crate her whenever we would leave up until she was probably a year and a half old. We then started doing short trips away from home and would leave her out of the crate. We can now leave her up to 8 hours and aren't ever worried about her destroying anything/peeing in the house, etc. We rarely leave her for longer than a couple hours though, I'm sure if it was an every day thing it would be an issue. I work from home so I am with her all the time.


----------



## Janu (Jun 20, 2018)

Thanks! These are all great anecdotes to help me get an idea. It's definitely a mix of the Vizsla's unique characteristics and the specific personality of the pup you pick. Its overwhelming to think about juggling work, kids, and the intense excercize and attention requirements but I dont want to be scared off just yet! Im not an athlete but I can be active...and we are definitely velcro kind of ppl....we'll see how it works out!


----------

